# Grand Canyon Colorado River Flows - February & March



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

This is a January 28, 2019, update from Heather Patno at Glen Canyon Dam.

The release volume from Glen Canyon Dam for February, 2019, will be 740,000 acre-feet. Hourly releases during weekdays in February, 2019, will fluctuate from a low of approximately 9,360 cfs during the early morning hours to a high of 16,065 cfs during the afternoon and evening hours.

The anticipated release volume for March, 2019, is 750,000 acre-feet. This will be confirmed with a subsequent notification toward the end of February. 

Best Regards,

Heather E. Patno
Hydraulic Engineer, Glen Canyon Dam
Bureau of Reclamation
O: 801-524-3883
C: 801-913-0744


----------

